# RME Babyface Pro vs Pro FS



## Piano Pete (Jul 21, 2020)

Has anyone tested the performance of the drivers between the two version of the Babyface pro? In the market of grabbing another interface, and I was curious if there is really much of a difference between the two models aside from the newer clocking in the FS.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jul 24, 2020)

Just tested. Drivers are all the same.


----------

